# Blueline ac6000



## 93 FORD BRONCO (Jun 24, 2011)

bought one of my friend for $75 nothing wrong with it, and had only been ran 2 or 3 times, i had my buddy try and program my volume level lower by going in and changing the cv values but once we pulled it of our program track my horn and my bell werent working nor are my ditch lights.... any ideas as t owat could be causing this and how i can fix it?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Try reset*

Have you tried resetting to factory default?


----------



## 93 FORD BRONCO (Jun 24, 2011)

No but my buddy said something about it having 2decoders and we can't access the one that controls the sound but I'll have to try and reset everything


----------

